# *warning On Visitherm Heaters*



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

"Low water level auto shut off"

I think not. Be aware if you have a visitherm. Mine just exploded. I forgot to unplug it during a water change, the rest you can figure out 

Needless to say, there does not appear to be such a feature and/or it is faulty or was faulty on mine...

Just dont risk it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe hell  are your fish okay pablo??

I just had a heater that stuck, and heated up to 90+

Good ole catfish smashed a thermometer today too


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Quoting from what a chinese fish store owner told me: "Don't give (a) shit what the manual say, make sure you unplug the power when you do water change. Otherwise, you (are) looking for trouble."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Luckily it was my heater in my reservoir where I outgas and regulate my water. I heat it up then do my W/C. 

I was inebriated at the time so the whole thing was hardly traumatic... just crappy to have to replace it.

I remember looking at it and thinking "Thats gonna explode" then BAM.

If youve never heard a heater blow itself up under water, you should check it out. Its a really cool sound...


----------

